
Eharmony & Match.com for  Co-founders. - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
Can someone build a match.com for people looking for co-founders. We are
having a hell of hard time finding one. Please don't tell me craigslist.

~~~
sbraford
perusing new.ycombinator lately has made me think this would be a good idea as
well.

i'm moving to SF soon though so i don't think it'll be that big of a problem.

eHarmony though? ugh. they are certainly good at spamming you to death for the
next 18 years of your life if you decide not to sign up for a paid membership,
(i only walked through the interview b/c some buddies of mine were all doing
it for fun!)

